# Durango Area Garden Railroads



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Friends,
I saw the following on the Durango Chamber of Commerce site:
Railroad enthusiasts and history buffs worldwide gather for Railfest. Guests have the opportunity to see rare narrow gauge railroad equipment, * tour miniature garden railroads*, swap memorabilia, and create new memories as they witness railroad history in the making.
I know that in the past (according to an old DVD) there have been garden rr tours associated with Railfest. Does anyone have info on any such tour this year?


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

http://www.durangorailfest.com/


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

http://www.durangotrain.com/sites/default/files/images/Railfest Flyer 2013_Page_2.jpg

Swap Meet on Saturday the 17th 9-4 at the D&S museum.


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark,
Thanks for posting the links. Looks like last year there were no mention of garden rr tours. Maybe this year.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm not sure of the status of garden RRs in the Durango area. I know that several people moved away and one or two RRs were destroyed by fire and/or flood. Some decided it was too much hassle. There hasn't been a tour for several years now. I would be surprised if there will be a tour this year. Too bad, there were some really nice RRs.


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

placitassteam,
I saw the video from the LGB convention there several years ago and there were some nice rrs there. I had hoped to see a few this year at railfest.


----------

